

Forrst now uses GitHub auth to let developers skip the invite queue - kylebragger
http://forrst.com/signup

======
akent
Be nice if they could fix the https if I'm going to be entering a password...
<https://forrst.com/> currently goes to an Apache 2 Test Page.

------
msencenb
I got an error saying my account wasn't old enough or there weren't enough
active repositories.

I'll admit I don't have many active repositories but I have had a github
account for development on a private repository for over a year and a half.

What's the number of active repositories you need to be able to skip the
invite step?

~~~
zackkitzmiller
Try again, this should be fixed.

~~~
msencenb
Hmm.. still no beans.

If any members are willing here is my application: Edit: Thank you guys.. got
an invite :)

~~~
dekz
I voted your application just incase this still hasn't been resolved.

~~~
msencenb
Thank you

------
gourneau
I am happy my GitHub account was accepted, I am just curious what the
selection criteria are.

I have 4 coderwall badges ) <http://coderwall.com/gourneau>

~~~
kylebragger
You just gave me a great idea re: coderwall :)

~~~
gourneau
Make sure to check this out if you want to use the coderwall api.
<https://github.com/icebreaker/proudify>

------
jvandenbroeck
I don't like that it wants to access your private repo info and that I can't
find, with a quick Google, what it will be able to do / read from my repo's.

> Update your public and private repository info

~~~
kylebragger
Sorry about that. We had to request private access since we figured not
everyone with an active account would necessarily have public repos. Going to
change it to only look at public for now.

~~~
piotrSikora
Why do you need the rights to _update_ any of those?

~~~
zackkitzmiller
Well, unfortunately, we don't. But GitHub's API is very terse. We can either
read/write to private repos, or we can't access private repos at all.

We've updated the algorithms to not be as concerned to the number of private
repos.

------
tectonic
Is Forrst worth the trouble?

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Would be really interested in an opinion from someone 'on the inside'. Seems
cool from the outside, but probably just because it's a "selective" club

~~~
roel_v
It's OK-ish but 1) it's rather hard to navigate or find things (maybe because
I'm used to 'traditional' news-feed type of sites) and 2) I find it hard to
'network' since if you're thrown in there knowing nobody, how are you going to
'network'? You can 'like' (or 'follow' or whatever it's called) people, and
then you have a distinct 'feed' where you can see the updates from those
people. And of course you can 'comment' on people's posts, but in the end I'm
not really seeing much in it.

------
skbohra123
I have my code at launchpad.net <https://code.launchpad.net/~shreekantbohra/>
anyone kind enough to vote my application ? <http://forrst.com/i/X6g>

------
unculture
My github account didn't let me in, but then again I only have one repo that I
use to store my vim dotfiles and suchlike. So, job done on Forrst's part, I
suppose.

I am a developer though, for my sins, and would appreciate a vote or two. Or,
ideally, three.

(removed the link to my profile, as some of you very kindly voted me in)

------
Christelle
I tried using my github account. Forrst didn't seem to recognize it... ? My
application is here: <http://forrst.com/i/5cW> github here:
<https://github.com/organizations/batchblue>

Thanks!

~~~
kylebragger
Very odd, we'll take a look.

------
logicalmike
Anyone else getting an error page during app authorization? Here is the broken
URL it's taking me to:

<http://timber.devel:3003/?error=redirect_uri_mismatch>

------
schwabacher
My github profile didn't seem to get me in. Anyone mind voting on my request?

<http://forrst.com/i/5c9>

~~~
kylebragger
Done. Mind sharing how old your account is and how many public/private repos
you have? We're trying to tune things on our end.

~~~
div
My github account didn't get me in either. It's about 2,5 years old and has 11
public repos. Not very active by any means, but not dead either :)

If anyone is so inclined, you can vote for me here: <http://forrst.com/i/5cV>

~~~
zackkitzmiller
I'm looking at this. Should have let you in.

------
cheald
Mine got me in just fine. I've been a member for a long while and have a lot
of repos, though.

~~~
lzm
I have two inactive repos and still got in. I don't think I deserved this
privilege.

------
pom
I have been updating a few repos on Github daily and got in without a hitch.
Nice.

